# Does pirate Gulliver count for golden shovel?



## matt2019 (Jul 10, 2020)

Does anyone know if helping pirate Gulliver also counts towards earning the golden shovel? I would hope it does, and I’m TT’ing to help Gulliver right now but I’m not sure if the pirate version counts


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 10, 2020)

No, he does not.


----------



## matt2019 (Jul 10, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> No, he does not.


Wow that sucks. Guess I’ll be grinding a lot longer then. Ughhhh


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 10, 2020)

thats a bummer... thought it was tied to the milestone but i didn't get the recipe wit my alt so i have to agree.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 10, 2020)

I can also confirm that it does not count. I farmed Gullivarrr before I even bothered Gulliver and only got the golden shovel recipe after getting all the stuff from Gulliver.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 10, 2020)

You have to dive for Gullivarrr parts right? Makes sense that it doesn't count towards the shovel.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 10, 2020)

It is weird that the dialogue bubble label for Gullivarr says "Gulliver" even though he calls himself "Gullivarr" in the dialogue itself


----------



## Rosch (Jul 10, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> It is weird that the dialogue bubble label for Gullivarr says "Gulliver" even though he calls himself "Gullivarr" in the dialogue itself


That was only on our first encounter because we mistake him as Gulliver. It changes to Gullivarrr after he introduces hinself.


----------



## Insulaire (Jul 10, 2020)

Rosch said:


> That was only on our first encounter because we mistake him as Gulliver. It changes to Gullivarrr after he introduces hinself.


Interesting! I just ran down to the beach to check and you’re right. That’s a great detail they included, wow


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jul 10, 2020)

maybe fifty or one hundred visits from gullivarr will give us the golden... snorkel? diving suit? some sort of diving apparel.

since when does nintendo not like giving us a hard time?


----------



## Bohemia (Jul 11, 2020)

Yesterday I had traditional Gulliver washed up.  He was wearing the normal American Seaman (white) uniform.  I had to dig up communicator parts on the beach for his mobile phone.  The usual.

I've not had Pirate Gullivarrr yet.


----------

